# Driving to Cyprus



## Donna67 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all,
As I mentioned in a previous thread we are moving to the Famagusta area in late Jan/early Feb.
We are wanting to bring some of our stuff (not furniture, just personal stuff) and our car (to use for setting up a business) and so we are wanting to drive to Cyprus and see some of Europe as well.
Has anyone done this before? Where did you sail from? What shipping line did you use? Is it worth doing it? what were the costs etc.?
Any advice greatly appreciated as we are wanting to book ferries asap.
Thanks
Donna
PS counting the days till we arrive


----------

